# ESU lok sound



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know anything about how good these systems are? Can they be used with Airwire? Found some for $79.50 pre loaded with appropriate sounds for particular locomotive. Any expereinces?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The $80 locsound select is just being delivered in limited amounts and limited sounds... I'm waiting on mine 

Have not seen any reviews or comparisons yet. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg 
Do you know any specifics like wattage out put and if they would be easily adaptable for use with the G2? Went to the ESU website not sure what unit I am looking at?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are looking for the ESU Select as I wrote... 

It's on the ESU site, under products, loksound, ESU select 

http://www.esu.eu/en/products/loksound/loksound-select/ 

Regards, Greg


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link. If it sounds as good as some of the YouTube bids I have seen and heard this maybe a good inexspensive alternative. (I hope!) Sounds as though it will be selectable through use of cv's instead as well as programing software? If I don't need the software that would be great. As well as keeping the cost down!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the LokSound Select is an improved version of the LokSound V3.5, which is a mighty fine sound decoder, my favorite for HO. The large scale version was too pricy for me to even try. 

see link on the V3.5 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips11/loksound_tips.html


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg and George will you be using the select in large scale?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks intriguing and the price is great--so who has them for sale?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Select only drives 1.1 amps so it is not appropriate for most large scale locos. I have an HO sized LokSound v3.5 in a Bachmann Davenport and Railtruck. Both work VERY well. It has the same ratings as the Select but it cost quite a bit more.

I assume that ESU will eventually replace the large scale 3 amp LokSound XL with a lower priced version. At about $200, the XL is too steep for my taste. 

Both Greg and I have one each on backorder. Greg's is a Goose sound, mine is a 645 turbo. I don't have a clue when they will ship. There are some versions available now, but not the ones that Greg and I are waiting for. 

I have an HO steam loco waiting for a sound decoder, when I can get a Select steam version, I'll bite again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine is for a Berlyn rail truck, the "Casey Jones" from Colorado, the G scale model draws significantly under an amp.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some low amperage locos I could put one in, but I'd need to find a retailer. I'll wait for your test results!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has the MX640 line for HO and are programmable and very small plus rated for the higher G scale voltages. 

I have installed these in the smaller LGB G-scale single motor engines as well as the Bernia VW bus. 

Spec is 1.2 amps motor, 2 amp peak, plus .8 amps for all lights.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Zimo stuff is good, but this thread is on the loksound. 

So, how much is the MX640, is it $80 or less? Do you have rail truck, galloping goose sounds? 

I need the compact size, the price point and those sounds. 

Otherwise you might as well be advertising a brick. 

Not giving you a hard time, but if you suggest an alternative then please give the rest of the details so we can see that it is a viable alternative. 

Regards, Greg


----------

